# The Selfishness Of Selfies.....



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

.....Or the insanity of vanity.:Rage

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...es-after-swimmers-pass-it-around-for-selfies/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:Banghead :Bawling :Facepalm unch :Rage

Those stupid stupid stupid and worst things than that idiots!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

The stupidness of people just depresses me it really does ........Steve


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Morons! unch


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Just posted an alternate BBC link to the same incident. 

People would do ANYTHING for a selfie, i mean, how can the human race stoop so low? Ugh!!!


----------



## WinnyP (Mar 9, 2016)

People are terrible. The only good thing about selfies if that it helps you identify idiots that would be well disguised otherwise.


----------

